# Need A Rabbit Lover To Adopt My Two Adorable Bonded Bunnies! Urgently!



## jvande01 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello fellow bunny lovers! 

Unfortunately my job has relocated me across the globe and my two beautiful rabbits cannot make the trek with me! I am heart broken by this and am desperately seeking a forever home for both of them, as they are bonded, so that I can be assured they will be well taken care of. 

I thought what better place to look then on a rabbit love forum! 

If anyone out there is interested, has experiences caring for rabbits and would be willing to care for them both for the remainder of their lives please, please contact me! 

Thank you so much!! 

You can email me either on here or at my private account: [email protected]


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 30, 2010)

what breed are they? how old?

Crystal


----------



## jvande01 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brody the male is 3 as of September, and Mady, the female, is 2 as of July. They are both Holland Lops. They have seen the vet and are in great condition. The only downside would be that Brody is a long hair rabbit and often gets mats but if you brush him or take him a groomers every other month it's not a huge concern!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 30, 2010)

Moved to Rescue Me


----------



## jvande01 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------

